# cdrom mounting

## Makro

Hi all.I have problem with my dvd-rw drive.

She doesn't want mount my cd's.

My fstab is:

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0
```

My account have all rights for portable devices.

What can be wrong ?

----------

## Muso

Try changing /dev/cdrom to /dev/sr0.  Leave /mnt/cdrom as is.

----------

## Makro

still nothing :/

----------

## Jaglover

Is there some sort of error message when you issue mount command? Does the device node exist in /dev?

----------

## Makro

```
maros-pc maros-lrp # mount /dev/cdrom

mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
```

wtf  O.o

----------

## Jaglover

Is the CD drive connected to the IDE interface? Does kernel have support for this interface?

----------

## Makro

yes.cd rom is in IDE interface.maybe kernel doesn´t support it.but use flag cdr and dvdr is enabled.

you think, I must enable something in menuconfig ?

----------

## Jaglover

You can use  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ to determine what driver you need.

----------

## Makro

it still wont work.

```
maros-pc cdrom # mount /dev/cdrom 

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

```

I installed some drivers and I added some support to kernel but still nothing

----------

## Jaglover

Does your CD drive show up with liveCD? Are you sure you installed your new kernel properly, did you mount /boot beforehand?

----------

## Makro

idk.maybe it´s wrong.this is my devices

```
lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

06:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)
```

and here too

```
lspci -n:

00:00.0 0600: 8086:29c0 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:29c1 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2938 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:293c (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2940 (rev 02)                                                                                                                            

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2942 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2944 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:294a (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2934 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2935 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2936 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:293a (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 92)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2918 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2921 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2930 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:2926 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:05e2 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0101: 11ab:6121 (rev b2)

04:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

06:02.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev c0)

```

my cdrom is lg   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Makro,

See this post and note that your have both the Intel and Marvell SATA controllers, so you need both drivers.

/dev/cdrom is a udev created symlink, your real device should be at /dev/sr0

----------

## Makro

I seen this post.everything is same in my kernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

Under linux kernel can you enable :

Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Drivers -> ATA SFF Support -> Marvell PATA support (?)

----------

## Makro

I have it enabled, but still nothing   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## USTruck

Ok

Can you enable : 

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support 

    -> generic ATA/ATAPI disk (Module)

    -> ATA disk support (set)

    -> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (Module)

    -> legacy /proc/ide/ support (set)

If not working , enable by module : generic/default IDE chipset, Platform driver for IDE interfaces and Generic PCI IDE Chipset

This is solve your problem ?

Verify that your data cable and power are correctly pushed into your CDRom drive (maybe it's done but ....)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

USTruck,

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support is depreciated and udev no longer creates /dev/hd...  nodes.

If it works now, it won't for much longer.

Building both a SATA and PATA driver for the same hardware usually means neither will work properly.

Makro,  

What is the date/time shown in 

```
uname -a
```

What is the timestamp on /usr/src/linux/.config

The uname -a shows the build time of the running kernel and the timestamp on /usr/src/linux/.config shows when you last changed the kernel .config file, so /usr/src/linux/.config should be older than uname -a, or you are not running a kernel derived from that .config file.

----------

## Makro

 *Quote:*   

> Linux maros-pc 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jul 16 19:01:05 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Makro,

Your running kernel was made on 

```
Fri Jul 16 19:01:05 CEST 2010
```

What does

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/.config
```

If you have made a kernel later than Fri Jul 16 19:01, you are not using it now.

----------

## Makro

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/.config
```

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 72601 Jul 18 17:07 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

it´s 10 minutes back

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Makro,

Having changed the configuration, you now need to build the kernel, install it to /boot, install its modules, then reboot into it to take advantage of the changes you made in menuconfig.

Upon reboot, check the time in uname -a to make sure everything went well and you are not running an old kernel.

There are lots of ways that can happen.

----------

## Makro

ok but letter.now I am updating my system.417 packages   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

